# Playing with 3D textures



## handi

The hard part about 3D Carving with the CNC is not the tool path, but actually coming up with the 3D model in the first place. I had done some wicker models with my 3D printer for a client some time back and used the lessons I learned there to create this wicker panel.

It is 12" long by 2" wide and took about 1 hour to mill on my CNC Shark using a 1/16" ball nosed bit.


----------



## kelvancra

That is REALLY nice and stands as proof that, while you may not be pushing the chisels/router or whatever, as much art and talent go into set up as for many projects done by conventional means.


----------



## handi

Thank you!


----------



## handi

Here is the first fruits of my wicker 3D texture modeling I shared above.
Needs sanding and finish, but came out well.


----------



## htl

Nicely done!!
A small baby crib would look outstanding with this.


----------



## handi

Thanks htl,

The wicker sections on this model are only 1/8" wide, so doing a large section might not look properly proportioned.
I am also working on different textures and wider wickets.


----------



## kelvancra

Wicked wicker, it is. It came together beautifully.


----------



## nikolas123

More than 3000 3D models for CNC machine tools of any complexity. 
Wholesale and Retail. 
Very attractive price. 
Product models: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FCjL/wzmZ9syv2 
For any questions please e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## oldnovice

Just ran across this project and I like your work!


----------



## handi

Thanks Oldnovice!

The 3D texture models used in that project are available on my website as .stl files. 
I also have loads of plans, some for sale, many for free.


----------

